# AMNPS burning dust



## donr (Sep 20, 2012)

Roughly how long should an AMNPS last while burning the sawdust?  The weather is getting cooler around here & I wanted to try my hand at cold smoking some cheese, maybe venture into bacon.  

Thanks a lot

Don


----------



## biteme7951 (Sep 20, 2012)

I get 6-8hrs depending on airflow.

Barry.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 20, 2012)

With apple saw dust or apple chips, I get about 5 hours out of my ANMPS when I light both ends or about 8-9-10 hours with one end lit.

I have done buckboard bacon three times and I'm finding out I can cut 2-3 hours off the smoking by lighting both ends. I reload when the 2 coals meet in the middle.The coals turn around and burn back out to the ends.

I fill the AMNPS up twice for buckboard bacon and it is still burning when I'm done. (10 -14 hours total smoking time)


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 20, 2012)

The burn time will depend on your airflow. I have tested it in both my SmokinTex and in a Camerons Smoke Shack. In the ST with better airflow I average about 7 hours and more smoke. In the Camerons I have gotten 10 hours and less smoke due to less airflow.


----------

